# Chicken Kona (crockpot)



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2002)

Chicken Kona (crockpot) 

3 lb Chicken -- cut in pieces (we like thighs) 

Salt and pepper 
1/4 C chopped green onions 
1/2 C soy sauce 
1/4 C dry white wine 
1/2 C water 
1/2 C honey 

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper. Place in crockpot. Combine onion, soy sauce, wine and water. Pour over chicken. Cover and cook on Low for 3- hours or until chicken is tender. Remove chicken from pot.* Arrange on broiler pan. Brush honey on chicken. Broil until golden brown, brushing with honey several times.

* Chicken and sauce may be refrigerate and browned at a later time, if desired.


----------

